# Rockets' GM Daryl Morey Compares His Job to that of a Gynecologist



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555489878381559810
:laugh:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Then Kathy Bates walks in your office.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> Then Kathy Bates walks in your office.


I think in the Rockets case it would be like if a prime Pamella Anderson walked in, you get your tools and get ready to go to work, and right in the middle of doing your job she says "Oh yea, I forgot to mention. I have Hep C."


That's Dwight Howard. He's a hot chick with VD.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I mean, when you spend all day looking at Dwight Howard, it's a reasonable mistake to make.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Love it. The Rockets are so dislikeable and yet Morey is so likeable - weird combo


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Love it. The Rockets are so dislikeable and yet Morey is so likeable - weird combo


I just can't see myself ever not liking a team coached by Kevin McHale.


----------

